# 6.5 weeks and spotting no cramps. First pregnancy.



## Emilykate

Hoping for some advice...

I'm 6.5 weeks gone and to date I haven't had many typical pregnancy symptoms. The clear blue digital has been confirming 3+ weeks since conception which would be accurate so I wasnt worried.

Yesterday I took another digi test as I had a spare but it came up 2-3 weeks?
This concerned me but even more so yesterday afternoon I started spotting brown blood on and off.
This morning the spotting is slightly heavier but still brown.
I am fearing the worse but haven't had any cramping or pain.

I will call the doctor today but would appreciate any honest experiences of anything similar, regardless of the outcome.

Thanks ladies x x


----------



## RebeccaLou87

Emilykate said:


> Hoping for some advice...
> 
> I'm 6.5 weeks gone and to date I haven't had many typical pregnancy symptoms. The clear blue digital has been confirming 3+ weeks since conception which would be accurate so I wasnt worried.
> 
> Yesterday I took another digi test as I had a spare but it came up 2-3 weeks?
> This concerned me but even more so yesterday afternoon I started spotting brown blood on and off.
> This morning the spotting is slightly heavier but still brown.
> I am fearing the worse but haven't had any cramping or pain.
> 
> I will call the doctor today but would appreciate any honest experiences of anything similar, regardless of the outcome.
> 
> Thanks ladies x x

Hi hun

It's probably nothing, but I would get a doctors appointment so they can refer you to the EPU at a local hospital for a scan.

I don't want to scare you unnecessarily , but I had some brown spotting and went to the EPU and they confirmed a MMC. I was supposed to be 12 weeks though and baby had stopped at 9 weeks. 

I really hope that this isn't the case for you sweetheart and I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed. 

Best to get it checked out, just incase. 

Like I said- I hope I havnt worried you, i'm sure you'll be fine :thumbup:

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Emilykate

RebeccaLou87 said:


> Emilykate said:
> 
> 
> Hoping for some advice...
> 
> I'm 6.5 weeks gone and to date I haven't had many typical pregnancy symptoms. The clear blue digital has been confirming 3+ weeks since conception which would be accurate so I wasnt worried.
> 
> Yesterday I took another digi test as I had a spare but it came up 2-3 weeks?
> This concerned me but even more so yesterday afternoon I started spotting brown blood on and off.
> This morning the spotting is slightly heavier but still brown.
> I am fearing the worse but haven't had any cramping or pain.
> 
> I will call the doctor today but would appreciate any honest experiences of anything similar, regardless of the outcome.
> 
> Thanks ladies x x
> 
> Hi hun
> 
> It's probably nothing, but I would get a doctors appointment so they can refer you to the EPU at a local hospital for a scan.
> 
> I don't want to scare you unnecessarily , but I had some brown spotting and went to the EPU and they confirmed a MMC. I was supposed to be 12 weeks though and baby had stopped at 9 weeks.
> 
> I really hope that this isn't the case for you sweetheart and I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed.
> 
> Best to get it checked out, just incase.
> 
> Like I said- I hope I havnt worried you, i'm sure you'll be fine :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Rebecca Lou and so sorry to hear of your loss.
I really appreciate you taking time to listen. :flower:

This is my first pregnancy so its all new, but my gut reaction was it was bad news. 

I called NHS direct and a nurse called me back. She said it maybe nothing to worry about, but advised to try and get an early scan to see where the spotting is coming from. If it is bad news, I am apprehensive as to what happens next. 
I have heard D&C's are really unpleasant, and hopefully they will allow me to try and pass the bub naturally??

This morning the spotting is a little more like the start of a period arriving, even though it is still dark brown.
I've still no cramping - did cramping come later for you?


----------



## auntylolo

Hiya hun, hopefully it's nothing to worry about :) the cramps actually came before the spotting for me. The mmc was confirmed on Friday, I was supposed to be 9 weeks but baby had stopped at 7. 
Hopefully you will get into the epau today and get a scan. You will probably need a trans vaginal scan because you're so early but it's not bad at all, a smear is more uncomfortable. 
As for what route to take afterwards, the nurses will talk you through all your options you have if that's the outcome.


----------



## Hellylou

Hi,

I had brown spotting at about the same stage - it lasted a full week. I had an early scan and it showed a strong heartbeat and they said it was implantation, so don't lose heart. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Emilykate

Thanks so much for your replies- really appreciate it. I feel so lonely right now!

I have started bleeding red blood now, which may eradicate implantation? 
I think our fears have come true.

Still plan on going to see the doc later, however I'm just going to let nature take its course.


----------



## Hellylou

Oh no...I'm so sorry :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Emilykate

Hellylou said:


> Oh no...I'm so sorry :cry::cry::cry:

Ah thanks Helly Lou.

As much as we are sooo disappointed, we take comfort in the fact that it happened this early. If it happened later that would have been devastating.

The Dr has arranged for an appt at the EPU tomorrow morning.

Thanks for your encouragement xx


----------



## Pocketrocket

Don't write it off just yet. With my first pregnancy I had brown spotting followed by a 6 day red bleed but no cramps. I was 6 weeks . The scan showed a healthy bean and the bleeding unexplained. My 2nd pregnancy I mc at 10 weeks and felt very different. I had brown spotting followed by a bleed but horrendous cramps. Good luck Hun keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## amotherslove

still praying for your little one to be okay.. but if not i am so so sorry<3 it's awful when all the success stories of people bleeding and being fine just don't turn out to be you.:(


----------



## Emilykate

Thanks so much for your support- I'm really touched.

Pocket Rocket I really hope you are right- your story gives me hope! 
I have EVEN been clutching on to the hope it may be vanishing twin syndrome (decreasing hormones, bleeding but no cramps) as my mum is a twin! But think I am holding on to any alternative to losing my bean here!


Thanks amotherslove- I really never wanted to be here after being an excited mummytobe on the first trimester pages!

Thanks x


----------



## RebeccaLou87

Im sorry to hear the bleeding has got worse hun. Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Try and stay positive. 

Dont worry about the next step until you know what's going on. I had an ERPC (D&C) and it wasnt a nice experience but I am glad I did as I dont think I could have coped to do it naturally. I have now though got an infection which is horrible but that doesnt happen to everyone. Its really down to what you feel is best. 

Im still hoping that it doesnt come to this for you my love. 

I didnt get any cramping with mine at all, I still had all the pregnancy symptoms. It was quite cruel actually. :cry:

If you want to talk just pm me hun. Keep your chin up. 

Let us know how you get on xxx :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Emilykate

RebeccaLou87 said:


> Im sorry to hear the bleeding has got worse hun. Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Try and stay positive.
> 
> Dont worry about the next step until you know what's going on. I had an ERPC (D&C) and it wasnt a nice experience but I am glad I did as I dont think I could have coped to do it naturally. I have now though got an infection which is horrible but that doesnt happen to everyone. Its really down to what you feel is best.
> 
> Im still hoping that it doesnt come to this for you my love.
> 
> I didnt get any cramping with mine at all, I still had all the pregnancy symptoms. It was quite cruel actually. :cry:
> 
> If you want to talk just pm me hun. Keep your chin up.
> 
> Let us know how you get on xxx :hugs::kiss:

Thanks so much hun, and I appreciate your honesty.
I'm really ok about it and have accepted the inevitable- just disappointed.
I will let you know how I get on in the morning.

The blood has tailed off to brown and sticky again and still no tissue.
Not sure if this is anything positive.
I guess it may be fits and starts until it all happens? 

Thanks again x


----------



## jsowar

I'm sorry for what you are going through, it's always so scary to see bleeding during pregnancy. Bleeding in the first trimester is very common and often leads to a healthy pregnancy. Here are my honest experiences, and they have all been different. I've had 3 miscarriages, with my last it started as brown spotting for a few days and then it went to bright red blood. I didn't have any cramping during the miscarriage and continued to have pregnancy symptoms for a few weeks after. My 1st miscarriage was much worst and was very painful. They are all different, and hopefully this is not what you are experiencing. Don't give up hope yet. I wish you the best.


----------



## jellymushy

Hi hun were on the same boat. But mine is I had my First U/S last October 18, 2011. The tech told me that i was 5 weeks preggy. She found a SAC that time. She told me to make an U/S after 3-4 weeks. Last Saturday (Nov.5) i bleed with a very light pink & brown blood. I got scared, So i need to go to my OB Monday morning (Nov.7) to check me. After that appointment, I take my chance to do an U/S again. but then the tech told me that I had no Fetal pole & no heartbeat. Then, i told my OB through phone about that.She told me that I may have a missed miscarriage. I should undergo D&C. I don't want to loose hope so I asked her if there's any chance. She gave me 2 kinds of medicines. To Stop my light bleeding & the other is for the baby to hold on. I'm so devastated right now & do not know what to do. I'm going back on my OB this coming Saturday.
Hope your baby is ok. Godbless.:hugs:


----------



## Emilykate

jellymushy said:


> Hi hun were on the same boat. But mine is I had my First U/S last October 18, 2011. The tech told me that i was 5 weeks preggy. She found a SAC that time. She told me to make an U/S after 3-4 weeks. Last Saturday (Nov.5) i bleed with a very light pink & brown blood. I got scared, So i need to go to my OB Monday morning (Nov.7) to check me. After that appointment, I take my chance to do an U/S again. but then the tech told me that I had no Fetal pole & no heartbeat. Then, i told my OB through phone about that.She told me that I may have a missed miscarriage. I should undergo D&C. I don't want to loose hope so I asked her if there's any chance. She gave me 2 kinds of medicines. To Stop my light bleeding & the other is for the baby to hold on. I'm so devastated right now & do not know what to do. I'm going back on my OB this coming Saturday.
> Hope your baby is ok. Godbless.:hugs:

Ah bless u darling...your ordeal sounds awful. I hope the medicine proves to be just the help your body and bean needed and that you get through this xx

I am trying to feel positive today even though it has been the worst ever.
I went to the hospital and had blood tests and a VS and they confirmed an ectopic pregnancy, and my body was in the process of rejecting it.

I am so gutted and disappointed. 

But then, I am trying to be positive and take the outlook that i'm glad that my body did the best thing it thought for me and the bean. 

My hormones and hcg are still high, and my body will take a while to get back to normal- its so strange feeling pregnant, but knowing its all lost.
I will lose blood and tissue over the next week until it has all gone. Its so sad.

Fingers crossed for you though hun, I hope your story is different xx


----------



## RebeccaLou87

Emilykate said:


> jellymushy said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun were on the same boat. But mine is I had my First U/S last October 18, 2011. The tech told me that i was 5 weeks preggy. She found a SAC that time. She told me to make an U/S after 3-4 weeks. Last Saturday (Nov.5) i bleed with a very light pink & brown blood. I got scared, So i need to go to my OB Monday morning (Nov.7) to check me. After that appointment, I take my chance to do an U/S again. but then the tech told me that I had no Fetal pole & no heartbeat. Then, i told my OB through phone about that.She told me that I may have a missed miscarriage. I should undergo D&C. I don't want to loose hope so I asked her if there's any chance. She gave me 2 kinds of medicines. To Stop my light bleeding & the other is for the baby to hold on. I'm so devastated right now & do not know what to do. I'm going back on my OB this coming Saturday.
> Hope your baby is ok. Godbless.:hugs:
> 
> Ah bless u darling...your ordeal sounds awful. I hope the medicine proves to be just the help your body and bean needed and that you get through this xx
> 
> I am trying to feel positive today even though it has been the worst ever.
> I went to the hospital and had blood tests and a VS and they confirmed an ectopic pregnancy, and my body was in the process of rejecting it.
> 
> I am so gutted and disappointed.
> 
> But then, I am trying to be positive and take the outlook that i'm glad that my body did the best thing it thought for me and the bean.
> 
> My hormones and hcg are still high, and my body will take a while to get back to normal- its so strange feeling pregnant, but knowing its all lost.
> I will lose blood and tissue over the next week until it has all gone. Its so sad.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you though hun, I hope your story is different xxClick to expand...

I am so sorry to read this hun. How terrible for you. 

I know how hard it is, but like you said your body did the right thing.

Im thinking of you and sending a big hug. :hugs::hugs:

Take care of yourself sweet. I really am sorry for your loss xx


----------

